# What's wrong with you?



## Arylett Charnoa (Jun 25, 2008)

Yeah, I believe this thread was at the old forums, so I wanted to bring it back. Basically you list a few flaws about yourself.

Here's what's wrong with me:

- I'm missing my big toe nail. 

- I have a bunch of scars/birthmarks on my back.

- One of the WORST reaction times ever. Seriously, it takes me five seconds to register what's even happening. 

- Very sensitive skin, especially on my arms. 

- Horrible social skills in real life. I have petrifying social anxiety. 

- I have really puffy (or "chubby", as some like to put it) cheeks, especially when I smile. And my face also looks really young for my age, most people would mistake me for 13 or 12 if they were only looking at my face.

- And I have a really terrible memory. I always forget to do things like chores.

What about you guys?


----------



## Jolty (Jun 25, 2008)

I am so LAME

Well in all seriousness I have a bit of social anxiety, I'm overweight, terrible reaction times, I have friggin' stretch marks and I'm only 16 DDD:


----------



## Timmy (Jun 25, 2008)

Hrmm..

Social anxiety, yeaah. I can get over it sometimes but most of the time I just end up in state which takes me ages to get out of. Also why I fail and do not go to school unless I'm forced. Terrified of it.

Aaaand I have vitiligo. I used to hate it because people took the piss.. but now I don't really.. care. If people think they'll catch a deadly disease just by touching me they can go take a long walk off a short pier. :)

AND I'M A GIRL. I am convinced it was not meant to be this way. :c Wry momma? Whyyyy?! ;-;
Yes that totally counts as something wrong with me, as a person. :T

edit: there are probably more but I don't wanna think about my imperfections. >:T


----------



## Dannichu (Jun 25, 2008)

Uuh:


 Slightly deformed right arm; it was broken and mended improperly, so it sticks out at an angle and can't bear as much weight as a normal arm (very annoying when you're on crutches, let me tell you)
 I'm very easily addicted to things. I know this so I'm smart enough to say away from cigarettes, etc., but the hours I spend reading fanfiction every day isn't normal.
 I have scars all over the place. Lots on the face, others elsewhere, all from really dumb things. 
 Allergies to everything; aerosols, smoke, dust, pollen and most animals will all have my eyes weeping and my lungs constricting in seconds. 
 Irrational fear of soggy foods and hairdressers. Best not to ask. 
 I'm very clumsy and uncoordinated. My form tutor wrote in my leaver's book "Never before have I met someone so prone to walking into doors and breaking limbs.". 
 I can't remember numbers, be it my multiplication tables, an amount of money, a date or time or someone's phone number. I'm not very good at mental arithmetic either (ask me to add two two-digit numbers together and watch me struggle to count on my fingers for five minutes). 

And probably more. Feel free to add in your own suggestions :D


----------



## Deathguise (Jun 25, 2008)

I'm incredibly lazy.


----------



## 87 (Jun 25, 2008)

i suck

But in all seriousness,

I have a severe stuttering problem
I was diagnosed with depression in 2007, which i feel is complete bullshit.
My stepfather beat me until i was 15.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jun 26, 2008)

Dannichu said:


> I can't remember numbers, be it my multiplication tables, an amount of money, a date or time or someone's phone number. I'm not very good at mental arithmetic either (ask me to add two two-digit numbers together and watch me struggle to count on my fingers for five minutes).


You should see me Dannichu. XD I'm HORRIBLE with numbers. (And REALLY bad with mental arithmetic especially. Yes, I too take five minutes to add two two-digit numbers. And multiplying? Oh dear god, it'd take like ten.) I always forget all sorts of numbers, I don't even know my OWN phone number. Good thing for speed dial, eh?


----------



## Dragon_night (Jun 26, 2008)

Uh, letsee...

-I hate people altogether (but not on the internet)

-I'm pessimistic

-I somehow attract the most stupid people to want to date me

-I like to stay away from real people.


----------



## Alaphlosiam (Jun 26, 2008)

I'll skip the more mature ones, lol.

I have absolutely no social skills in real life. I can talk to people normally on the Internet, but in real life, it's always awkward.

I'm easily addicted to RPG games such as Pokemon or RuneScape (the latter terribly).

I always like to be the better one at something and getting the last word, etc. If I have to lie to prove a point, I will without thinking.

I mistreat my friends. Seriously, sometimes my jokes'll go too far or something, but I won't be aware of it until they start making up excuses to leave. :(


----------



## Tailsy (Jun 26, 2008)

I get really sulky when things don't go my way.
I suck at video games. :| You haven't seen shitty gaming until you've watched me XD
I hate asking for things. It makes me feel guilty.
I, er, dunno. D:


----------



## Wymsy (Jun 26, 2008)

Well, here's my little list of problems:

I cannot stand being around people. It's not good at all, it gets to the point where I rarely ever talk to people because of it. I don't even greet back most of the people who greet me. If I'm around a person long enough or if I really want to talk to them, I can actually bother myself to talk. It usually takes me a few days to a few weeks to get used to talking to a person to the point where I can have an actual conversation with them. Though, there are a few exceptions where I grow used to talking to a person instantly.

I'm incredibly clumsy. I'll randomly lose my grip on objects I'm holding or trip randomly. 

I have a horrible sense of direction. Most of the time I need another person with me when I'm going somewhere to make sure I don't get myself lost.

I'm sure my kidneys, stomach and intestines all hate me. 

I forget random things. Sometimes I can't even remember a person's name.

I find it incredibly hard to relax and fall asleep. It's like my brain just refuses to stop and take a break. My usual bedtime is 3 AM and I usually wake up at 5-6 AM on my own.


----------



## Elfin (Jun 26, 2008)

All the fat in my body is in my face, so I look like a very skinny chipmunk. To be honest, I'm just plain ugly, but whatever.
I'm terrible with names. When I see someone, I never forget their face, but names just go ppthh. *raspberry sound*
I'm a nerd.
Bad at singing (My friends say I'm good, but I doubt it.)
I'm ridiculously short. Having two girls who were almost six feet tall in my fourth grade class really sucked. Getting elbowed in the face all the time. Still happens now.
I'm sarcastic, and people think I'm being mean, even if I'm obviously joking around.
The list goes on...


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Jun 26, 2008)

I get really nervous in big crowds, trying not to step on people's feet or bump into 'em.
   I basically kinda shut down when too many people are talking to me about different things.
   I can't make a decision to save my life.


----------



## Mhaladie (Jun 26, 2008)

I think too much and have bouts of angstiness that irritate me a lot because they are beyond stupid. I'm super indecisive about everything everything everything, be it what I want to eat or where I want to go with someone or really anything. I also get hung up over details (sometimes) too much which is not wonderful in comboniation with being indecisive. XD

Yeah I'm also really bad at simple math. I'll ask my friends what 8+7 is, but I'm also quite good at harder math things (well actually the highest class I've taken in math is just pre-calc, so I guess I don't really know about really difficult math) so that's kinda messed up.

Uh, I'm the laziest person I've ever met and I procrastinate a lot and I have a terrible memory sometimes, like right now, I'm sure there's more wrong with me than this, but I think it's probably not interesting to hear me whine about myself and my not-very-many issues, so I'll stop. :)


----------



## Dinru (Jun 26, 2008)

Let's see here...

I'm slightly underweight, which is something I am trying to fix (I think my Body Mass Index is about one less than the lowest norm)

I'm scared of just about everything, most of my fears being of the irrational sort. Heights, bugs (especially spiders), snakes, big bouncy balls (ie basketballs), thunder, lightening, cars and the road (though that one I can easily tolerate), and so many more. I tend to panic alot, too.

Will add more when I think of them.


----------



## spaekle (Jun 26, 2008)

Two of my toes on each foot are webbed together. Doesn't really affect me much, but I can never wear toe socks. 

I don't have a penis. 

I'm really awkward; I'm all shaky and fidgety and I come across to other people as either being really insecure or having mental problems. I rarely look other people in the eyes.

I have serious issues when it comes to talking to strangers, particularly when I have to ask them for something. I can hardly even order food from fast-food places. ._. 

I'm really paranoid and OCD about certain things - particularly food. I always have to thoroughly inspect glasses, utensils, et cetera for dirt/food that didn't get cleaned off in the dishwasher/etc, and if I see one tiny little speck I'll rinse the whole thing off again. I prefer to use things I've washed myself. Also, if I'm eating, say, a hamburger, and there's a little speck on the bun, I'll pick the speck off. I absolutely will not eat or drink after people, and I'd really rather not eat things that other people have had their hands all over. 

And there's probably more.


----------



## Gorirazu (Jun 26, 2008)

I am only a man in my head.

I'm asexual. I feel that this is a flaw, because the people I know in real life flip out when I tell them this. You should have seen some of the girls at school... And one person I know doesn't believe me, despite overwhelming obviousness.

My memory is quite bad. Combined with my procrastination. Fun insures.

*Points to user title* Very true.

I'm also a hypocrite to the highest power.

I complain about really small things.

I'm agnostic. With an extremist Christian mum and brother.

That's not much when I look at the other posts, but hey.


----------



## Kabigon (Jun 26, 2008)

-Seriously Underweight (being born premature doesn't help)
-I have the attention span of a racoon. 
-I have scratchess all from things that went weird
-I'm allergic to everything that is smaller than your pinky
-For some reason, I always thing of the bad point of things.
-I'm short!


----------



## Kaito (Jun 26, 2008)

I become freakishly obsessed with just about anything the first time I see/do/play it. Any game I play immediately becomes my obsession for at least two weeks, and I attempt to convince everyone I know to play it.
I have come to the conclusion that I am OCD. Seriously, if I need to find something I will literally tear my hair out if I can't find it. I also am a clean freak who keeps his room clean, else tragedy would befall the planet.
Every five minutes I crack my neck impulsively, and have numerous other bad habits.
I have terrible lungs. I had severe asthma as a child, and still sometimes will wheeze. I've had pneumonia twice, bronchitis, and I have terrible running stamina. I am also high risk for tuberculosis.
I hate making decisions. Don't know why, I just never like having to choose between two things.
Probably more, but I have a bad memory |3


----------



## Keltena (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm supersupersuper shy and self-conscious around people. I get stressed out about how to act, what to say...
I have (a problem?/multiple problems?) that make school and schoolwork difficult and really stressful. Not sure what the term for it would be, but I'm a perfectionist, so afraid of being wrong I have trouble filling out quizzes, a stubborn procrastinator, and quick to quit if I get frustrated.
I get lost in thought so easily. I have trouble paying attention to movies unless I'm really interested in them and I sometimes zone out while people are talking and miss things they say/have to ask them to repeat (sometimes multiple times).
I've always been a pretty picky eater.


----------



## Hawkfish (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm a social phob. And, I'm not too swoof.


----------



## Cheetah (Jun 26, 2008)

The only serious thing that I can think of is that I lack an understanding of how humans are... well, human. I just don't see humans as anything more than animated meat at the mercy of the universe. =/

Which gets to be _very_ interesting when I ponder what I am. So far, I've come to the conclusion that meat, no matter how big or strong or whatnot, is meat and is therefore still squishy under the right amount of pressure.

tl;dr: I'm cynical, lacking empathy, and too literal-minded for my own good.


----------



## Athasan (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm an attention hog--I prefer having people's attention on me to ignoring me by some sort of extreme degree.
I don't like starting conversations or entering the beginnings of one. I also hate interrupting others when they're conversing, even if I know they won't mind.
I'm obessed with my cat and my tablet pen.
I commonly lay down and do absolutely nothing for over an hour, even though I usually want to be doing something. This particulary applies right after I wake up in the morning.
When I'm bored, it's hard for me to do anything that I don't percive as actively fun.
I'm a bit of a procrastinator.
I worry too much--sometimes I feel odd when I have nothing to worry about.


----------



## Evolutionary (Jun 26, 2008)

I SUCK at speeches like *THE WORST* with a big *THE WORST* sign.


----------



## PhaRaoH (Jun 26, 2008)

What's wrong with the PhaRaoH?

-I have painful eczema.
-I have very poor social skills
-I'm covered in scars, and I mean covered...
-I find it hard to sleep on a bed; I'd rather have the floor. XD
-It's easy to get my attention, maintaining it is another matter.
-I lack confidence and I find it hard to do things asked of me by other people for fear of not doing it properly or badly
-I hate being touched (And can you blame me? -_-)
-I'm a poor conversationalist, and I hate starting a conversation.

That's what's wrong with the PhaRaoH.


----------



## Crazy Weavile (Jun 26, 2008)

I have bad eyes, tons of scars, bad skin, and I manage to be both fat AND bony. (don't ask)

Luckily, I could care less about my appearance.

As for personality... Probably a ton, but I'm too arrogant to notice what.


----------



## Evolutionary (Jun 26, 2008)

OK very interesting.I guess i'm quite smart just sucky at speeches


----------



## Altmer (Jun 26, 2008)

i'm so perfect I don't have to bother with all this "flaw" shit


----------



## Music Dragon (Jun 26, 2008)

My flaws? Uh...


I have borderline personality disorder (apparently).
I suffer from severely obsessive love.
I don't know anything about Altmer's flaws.


----------



## Altmer (Jun 26, 2008)

my flaws spur me on the way to perfection, that's why

no actually I have a lot of flaws but I'm not telling you them


----------



## Ambipom (Jun 26, 2008)

I can be very lazy.

I am way short for my age. Seriously. Nothing more to say.

I suck at doing math in my head. Pretty much like what Danni said.

My teeth are all messed up.

I get distracted easily. I might notice a rubber band on thr ground during a test, and it takes me five minutes to realize the test isn;t done.

I LOVE being the center of attention. I'm not sure this is a flaw, but...

Sometimes I go into hyper episodes.

I get really into something for, like, a month. I play a Mario game, and be obbsessed with it for a while, then I slowly become obbsessed with Pokemon, then something else, then Mario again...

I like to mix up words. (ex: Peanut Butter becomes Beanut Putter)


----------



## #1 bro (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm forking lazy, I have a bald spot on my eyebrow (although I'd say that would be a more "what's AWESOME with you" thing), uh, I'm incredibly clumsy and hopelessly un-coordinated. I also have a slight suspicion I have ADD. If there's something I'm not interested in, my brain will not concentrate on it at all. If there's something I am interested in, it is all I can think about all day. Annoying, I guess.


----------



## Keltena (Jun 26, 2008)

Dur. One I forgot. (Add forgetfulness to my list. :P)


I'm pretty sure I have dermatillomania, which means I have a problem with picking at my skin. (Pimples, scabs, hangnails, etc...) I keep trying to stop, though. D:


----------



## Lupine Volt (Jun 26, 2008)

Agoriphobia, over active imagination, slightly overweight, horrible reflexes, picky eater, insomnia, fear of commitment and reality. 

...That's me in a nutshell.


----------



## Alxprit (Jun 26, 2008)

Oh, joy!

First off, I'm obsessed with fake life, dreams and want to find a true way to "morph".

My memory is bad, my circle of friends is actually decreasing...

Mom and Dad overreact to lots of things.

Can't live without using one electronic a day. (Probably the worst problem, as my parents are video game haters)

The only good thing about me is my A average. Really.


----------



## Minish (Jun 26, 2008)

Yaaay, my favourite thread! |D

 I have a very limited sense of smell. I can only smell relatively strong odours when someone tells me there's a smell and I sniff really hard and noisily, but otherwise I wouldn't notice. And I suppose I have a lowered sense of taste as well then, but I've never noticed it.

 I have a weird spine. If I go and sit against a wall, press and then move my back from side to side, there's a huge (apparently disgusting xD) crunching noise. My sister can do it to, so either we're just weird and nobody's ever tried it before or we have weird spines.

 I have flat feet. Extremely flat feet. You know those tests where you put your foot in water then stand on some paper? Yeah, mine's just one big damp patch because I have no arches. I've worn insoles before but they don't work, so we've applied to the doctor again to get new ones after years. I'm pretty sure this will cause some problem in future life, as my left one can get really painful after lots of walking or running.

 I have a weak jaw. Apparently nobody else notices, but it makes me have a double chin unless I deliberately push it outwards in an attempt to not look ugly. It looks really noticeable from the side and requires braces that I chose not to get but now regret.

 I have lots and lots of hair, all over my arms, and above my lips. This is INCREDIBLY FRUSTRATING as I need to pluck all the hairs on my upper lip (this takes for ever and is painful) or get a female's razor and just use that - I shouldn't, but sometimes I can't be bothered to deal with plucking. I'm not sure whether the slight stubble is noticeable or not; probably not, but I'm really self-conscious of the area around my mouth now because of it. And my arms are just another story - they were really bad in primary school, and when I got to year seven I just started shaving them every day or so. Now I've grown confident enough to just be able to leave them, although I nearly never wear long-sleeved shirts or anything. Believe it or not this is actually really annoying too. ;_;

 Apparently I have SPD. I'm pretty confident that I'm an Indigo Child - or if you don't believe in that kind of thing, rather different from every other person I speak or meet. My school calls it SPD - which stands for Schizoid Personality Disorder. Look it up~ Ironically it says because of my SPD I have a low sex drive, which would explain a lot, but wouldn't explain the obvious overload of testosterone which produces all the hair mentioned previously...

 I'm... sort of ambidextrous? xD Not sure if this counts as something wrong with me, but I guess it's unusual. I write better with my right hand, but I've been testing myself and with a bit of practise my left hand could definitely write as well, and have better control (my hand-writing is crappy). I don't think I could ever draw with my left hand, too many years of right-handedness, and I play sport with my right hand. But I'm told I play the guitar left-handedly, which makes me think even more I was just ambidextrous at birth and someone put a pencil in my right hand.

Phew~ Think that's it. Oh and it's probably the SPD/Indigo child/whateverness but I have zero social skills too =D


----------



## random02 (Jun 26, 2008)

I freak out at really stupid things.
All of my friends say i need help, when i clearly don't think i do.
I have Aspergers Syndrome and that makes me overwhealmed over really small things.
I get very anxious before a test.
Whenever i meet someone, their name goes through one ear and out the other.


----------



## Ambipom (Jun 26, 2008)

More:

Bad sense of smell, overactive imagination (Actually, this is an awesome thing. Nothing wrong with it, but...), and



Zeta Reticuli said:


> If there's something I am interested in, it is all I can think about all day.


----------



## Espeon (Jun 26, 2008)

Uhhhhhh let's see now... My flaws?

I try to force my opinions onto others, some people on the forums may have noticed. 8D;

I find it difficult to visit the same friend to do the same activity day-in day-out for more than three days.

I have an irrational phobia of moths, hospitals and clothes shops.

I'm not a very good conversationalist.

I'm probably one of the most unattractive people you could ever meet.

I physically refuse to throw away any old objects of mine from when I was small as they all hold some sentimental value to me.

I get random urges to learn random things.  (Like the dimples on a golf ball...)


----------



## zaxly100 (Jun 26, 2008)

I am terrified of Spiders.  I'll scream even if it's really tiny.

I can't stand shopping for anything.  It takes forever.

I have a horrible addiction to coffee and gum.

I'm so optimistic that some people get scared when i'm in a good and cheery mood.

I hate talking on the phone.  this is a bad thing cuase i want a cellie so bad.

That's pretty much it, but, I'm also hyper, loud, and crazy.  I'm not sure you would call that a bad thing, but my friends get scared if i tell them i had coffee with breakfast that morning or something.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Jun 26, 2008)

- I absolutely HATE shopping for clothes. I can handle shopping for food just fine now (I used to hate shopping for anything besides video games (yes, I'm nerdy like that.)), but cloths? No way. My mom usually has to literally drag me out of the house or bribe me to make me go shopping. Oh, and I'm a girl. 

 - I have an abnormal fear of talking on phones. I once locked myself in my room and refused to come out because my mom tried to make me call someone. 

 - Caffeine has absolutely no effect on me. I drink coffee, and nothing happens. I do get jumpy on sugar though. 

 - I can't remember names of real people. I mean, online names are ok, but if you're in my class and sit next to me, I'll probably be able to recall what sounds somewhat like your name after, say, two months.


----------



## @lex (Jun 27, 2008)

I am very close-sighted and my left eye is horrible without glasses. Even with glasses, I see very poorly with it :<

I am slim and agile in my head. Actually, I'm quite agile anyway, but not so slim :P

This last year, I've gotten worse at handling social things, like talking to people. I have no idea why. I go to a wonderful school where everybody's talkative and it's always fun. Meh, I'm probably unintentionally going in the opposite direction or something x_x I notice that I'm showing my friends another side of me when we IM chat. Stupid.

I can't think of anything more. There probably is, though :o


----------



## Keta (Jun 27, 2008)

I believe I need to lose weight!
I have a lot of righteous anger inside me, because I am an arrogant person at heart.
I enjoy annoying people by various means, whether it be singing the Pokemon theme songs or throwing insects at them.


----------

